# Awards in Military Intelligence



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2013)

*From AKO:*


> *Nominations Being Accepted for Award in Military Intelligence*
> Nominations for the 2013 LTG Sidney T. Weinstein Award for Excellence in Military Intelligence will be accepted through 15 March. For eligibility criteria and full nomination procedures, click "More" (CAC required) to visit the site or call the Command Historian at the US Army Intelligence Center at 520-533-4113/DSN 821-4113.


 

... of course, the "more" link doesn't work...


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 23, 2013)

" of course, the "more" link doesn't work..."

kinda like the EE migration with AKO.......


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2013)

Kind of like anything with AKO.


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2013)

The last time AKO worked was back when we thought we could win in Afghanistan...


----------



## Dame (Feb 24, 2013)

EXINT. Just sayin'.


----------



## Brill (Feb 24, 2013)

It's only for Captains anyway.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2013)

Kind of like a Distinguished Warfare Award for support types?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Kind of like a Distinguished Warfare Award for support types?


 
Dude, the Distinguished Warfare Medal already  *IS* the award for support types ;)


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 24, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Dude, the Distinguished Warfare Medal already *IS* the award for support types ;)


No, its for "Cyber-operators and remote pilots" (who are Field-Grade or higher).  Fuck, Panetta is barely gone and you be all dissin him already!


----------

